# wag madala



## maelv

Hi,

I was speaking with my GF and she told me this:
    "wag madala"
I didn't understand so she added :
    "sana wag kang madala sa sinasabi ko...kasi nagbakasali lang ako."
Usually litteral translation helps me enought to come close to the real meaning but here, I am lost.

She likes when i struggle to understand  maybe it's a revenge for when i teach her french.

Came someone help me plz ?

Ben


----------



## DotterKat

The phrase *wag madala* (more properly *huwag madala*) literally translates to_ don't get carried away (by something)_, but what it actually means in this specific context is _don't give up on me or don't lose faith in me or don't get tired of (helping / listening to) me, etc. despite what I have said._

The entire sentence "Sana wag kang madala sa sinasabi ko...kasi nagbakasali lang ako" translates to something like _Please don't give up on me because of what I said .... I was just (taking a chance / speculating on something) when I said that_.

Il semble qu'elle ait tenté sa chance lorsqu'elle a évoqué des certaines matières dans un domaine aussi délicat. Elle exprime le souhait que vous ne perdiez pas la confiance en elle. Enfin, elle vous implore de ne vous l'abandonne pas même si elle vous pousse à bout.


----------



## maelv

_ha ... Thx a lot for the translation..._


----------



## biankita

"Wag madala" literally means "do not get carried away".

The sentence "Sana wag kang madala sa sinasabi ko... kasi nagbakasali lang ako" means "I hope you don't get carried away with what I'm saying... I'm just taking my chances." or "I hope you don't get too caught up with what I'm saying... I'm just taking a shot in the dark here (figurative)."

The sentences your girlfriend said is not quite correct though as far as Tagalog language. On the sentence, saying "nagbakasali lang ako" ought to have been "nagbabakasakali lang ako" or "nagbakasakali lang ako". However, it can and may be a variation since most dialects share words. Some Filipinos, particularly those who speak a different Filipino dialect than Tagalog tend to mix and match statements when they speak it, based on experience with friends and acquaintances.


----------



## maelv

Thx for the help. Her native dialect are visayan and a variant of it (she is from Lingig town, Surigao del Sur Mindanao).


----------



## mataripis

maelv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was speaking with my GF and she told me this:
> "wag madala"
> I didn't understand so she added :
> "sana wag kang madala sa sinasabi ko...kasi nagbakasali lang ako."
> Usually litteral translation helps me enought to come close to the real meaning but here, I am lost.
> 
> She likes when i struggle to understand  maybe it's a revenge for when i teach her french.
> 
> Came someone help me plz ?
> 
> Ben


don't be disappointed/discouraged with my words, i am just guessing.(the correct way of reading is Huwag kang madadala')


----------



## maelv

No worries, we talked and sorted this out. We even had a good laught about the mistakes biankita pointed out.

Salamat sa concern at help.


----------

